# Roadster Drainage Holes



## Tebor123 (Sep 20, 2014)

Hi all,

After a recent heavy downpour I can now hear water sloshing around somewhere behind the passenger seat. I assume it's due to blocked drainage holes but I cannot locate them. Can anybody help?

Thanks in advance


----------



## MarksBlackTT (Nov 29, 2016)

When the rain stops, retract the roof about half way, BEFORE the side flaps come down and you will see the water collected where it should be draining down the plastic tube near the hydraulics. It's blocked, don't leave it as once it overflows, the water flows down and under the carpet in footwell.


----------



## adey (Feb 5, 2010)

recent thread on this 
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... 5#p9276185


----------



## Tebor123 (Sep 20, 2014)

Nice one. Thanks a lot for your replies. Some really useful information. I did a search but clearly used the wrong search terms!

A job for the weekend I think.


----------



## Tebor123 (Sep 20, 2014)

Just managed to clear out the drainage hoses following the advice above. I found it easier to take a length of electrical flex from a kettle or similar current level and use that to clear out the hose at the bottom of the tray. The flex had just the right amount of flexibility and rigidity to clear the blockage. I also soaked up the water that had overflowed into the body cavity.

No more sloshing noise!

Thanks to adey and Mark for their help


----------



## MarksBlackTT (Nov 29, 2016)

Glad you got it sorted  Just be aware for future reference to make sure all the other drain holes remain clear too.


----------



## -:[KM]:- (May 16, 2010)

Hmmmm. [smiley=book2.gif] Which other holes are there? I feel a job coming on for the weekend!


----------



## Tisc 3 (Jan 3, 2019)

When I've had a look at this in my roadster, the inside fabric covers (on passenger side) seem to be in the wrong place. So the water doesn't drain it just sits in the fabric. It's a real mess. Any idea how to fix this??


----------



## DOVSKI (Feb 18, 2020)

I think the fabric will be in the correct place once the roof is up?
I was trying to clear the drain hose on the left side of my mk3 and it was blocked totally. I managed to get a trickle from it but that was all.....until, the hose detached from the plastic tray   its now looking like the hood has to come off to get access [smiley=bigcry.gif] also the blockage is still there and the hose appears to exit somewhere above the fuel tank to put some icing on my shitcake...
I tried elect cable, bowden cable and a gearbox filler syringe and some wd40..could not get the stuff loose..looks like pine needles from the other halves works carpark..I've now no car as it would fill with water in no time.
Any advice welcome....tank drop? hood off? any tips with either or links to info? Its absolutely baltic too up here..I'm losing the will with it. :x :x


----------



## DOVSKI (Feb 18, 2020)

Gained access through the rear panels behind the seats to the rear bulkhead and removed the aluminium speaker panel. The hoses are easy to get to once this is done. Refitting the back panel trim isnt going to be easy..The manual advises removing the roof completely, step1...I didnt do that but made up a long forceps device to re-attach the hose under the hood mechanism to the drip tray.

My best tip for all roadster users is to search for and fit some fuel tank foam inside the drip tray boxes. Its easy to come by cut offs on ebay and easy to form a nice snug fit. Should stop all the crud from blocking the pipes no troubles ever again.

I know I'm a newbie on here but been an aircraft engineer for 40 years


----------



## Tisc 3 (Jan 3, 2019)

Glad u got it reconnected. My issue is that the rubber waterproof material when up is the right place I think, but when down is caught in the mechanism. I've pulled it out of the mechanism as worried it will get jammed, but it's not in the right place when down and the run off to the drainage channel isn't right. 
Have no idea how easy it is to re seat in the right place. Guessing it's a roof off task?


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Having just finished dealing with my second episode of blocked drain holes I can offer a few ideas.
1. If you hear a sloshing sound coming from behind the seats, check it out and deal with it, as below, asap.
2. Check the drainage channel and the bulkhead below it every now and then. After you've washed the car would be a good time. Lower the hood half way and shine a pen torch down there.
3. If there's water in the drainage channel or the bulkhead below you need to get it out. I adapted an old home brew siphon to get a straight rod which I attached to 2 - 3 feet of plastic tubing. Siphon as much water as possible out of both compartments, you want to reduce as much as possible the amount of water that gets under the carpet.
4. You should now be able to see the drainage holes at the front end of the drainage channel, they are about 5mm diam. Mine were blocked with an accumulation of silt / road dirt and I was able to clear them by poking them with a stiff wire attached to a stick.







:lol: 
5. If there's larger debris in there then you need to get it out. I also checked the passenger side while I was at it and found 3 dried berries gathered around the drainage holes. The bottom of the channel is too deep for the average vac's crevice nozzle so I inserted a 2 foot length of garden hose into the nozzle and sealed it with tape. This will then give you the reach and flexibility to remove any debris in the channel.
6. Check that its running free by carefully pouring some water into the channel and seeing that it runs out. You should be able to see it dripping out under the car.
7. Dry your carpet as soon as possible to prevent it going mouldy and smelling damp for months. If need be mop up any excess water with a rag or sponge first. I placed a small electric fan heater in the car pointing to the carpet, on a medium setting, and let it run for 4 or 5 hours, for several days on the trot. There is a waterproof membrane under the carpet which will hold the water for ages if left to dry naturally.

There's a load of very helpful info posted on the Mk2 forum which is worth reading if only to get an idea of how the set up looks.
Unless you are a trained gynaecologist you are going to find it pretty fiddly to access the areas that need clearing. A pen torch is invaluable. This is a crap design by Audi which if left to the main dealers would literally cost you £1000s to be sorted.


----------



## Dapper (Jul 24, 2021)

MarksBlackTT said:


> Glad you got it sorted  Just be aware for future reference to make sure all the other drain holes remain clear too.


hi , just done my mk 3 , the holes in the channel didnt seam blocked but got the rear bulkhead filled with water last night. we had an inch of rain ! . bailed that out on passenger side but drivers side dry ! .
made up a length of elec cable and pushed it through the drain channel hole but not sure if it did anything ?
if it happens again not sure where to go next . are there any drain holes in the bulkhead where the water collects ? took ages with syringe and rubber pipe on end but did work .


----------



## Alan Sl (Nov 11, 2009)

ZephyR2 said:


> Having just finished dealing with my second episode of blocked drain holes I can offer a few ideas.
> 1. If you hear a sloshing sound coming from behind the seats, check it out and deal with it, as below, asap.
> 2. Check the drainage channel and the bulkhead below it every now and then. After you've washed the car would be a good time. Lower the hood half way and shine a pen torch down there.
> 3. If there's water in the drainage channel or the bulkhead below you need to get it out. I adapted an old home brew siphon to get a straight rod which I attached to 2 - 3 feet of plastic tubing. Siphon as much water as possible out of both compartments, you want to reduce as much as possible the amount of water that gets under the carpet.
> ...


went to my local dealer as concerned about the drain holes being blocked. They wanted £250 just to unblock them. My car is just 2 years old. They agreed to do it free of charge due to me being a regular customer. Still in a state of shock to ask what the work involves for that amount of money!


----------



## Alan Sl (Nov 11, 2009)

I don’t suppose any one has any images of the rear drain holes/location.
thanks


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Alan Sl said:


> I don’t suppose any one has any images of the rear drain holes/location.
> thanks


Pretty much the same as the Mk2 roadster and there's quite a bit on this in the Mk2 Knowledge Base. Here's a couple for starters .....








How to: Audi TT Mk2 (8J) Roadster Drain Hose Access


This post will help you gain access to the two main roof drain hoses located directly under the convertible top main bearings. They are located on both the left and right sides, directly behind the seats and inside the center bulkhead that separates the cockpit from the trunk area. Connected to...




www.ttforum.co.uk












FAQ - The Ultimate Audi TT Mk2 (8J) Roadster Compendium


Written specifically for anyone interested in the Audi TT Mk2 Roadster, this post covers the majority of issues, questions, and problems encountered with the soft top. There's also some trouble shooting topics and links to Audi publications and Technical Service Bulletins (TSB). Section Index -...




www.ttforum.co.uk


----------



## Alan Sl (Nov 11, 2009)

ZephyR2 said:


> Pretty much the same as the Mk2 roadster and there's quite a bit on this in the Mk2 Knowledge Base. Here's a couple for starters .....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, great info, many thanks


----------



## Deepreddave (Apr 4, 2020)

I had a similar problem earlier this year and sold the car because of it, I decided it just wasn't worth the risk of it repeating given we have numerous trees on the drive and no garage. Personally I think it's a shocking design fault and spoiled an otherwise excellent car!

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink/to...e_type=t&link_source=app[/URL]"]Audi TT Forum


----------



## Alan Sl (Nov 11, 2009)

Deepreddave said:


> I had a similar problem earlier this year and sold the car because of it, I decided it just wasn't worth the risk of it repeating given we have numerous trees on the drive and no garage. Personally I think it's a shocking design fault and spoiled an otherwise excellent car!
> 
> https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink/to...e_type=t&link_source=app[/URL]"]Audi TT Forum


That’s exactly my position also, unfortunately. Agree with the poor design too.


----------

